

Google removes plus one button from organic search - flavio87
http://alexwebmaster.com/google-removes-plus-one-button-bye-bye-plus-one/

======
seanp2k2
Wow. Maybe they're actually realizing that people lately don't care about +1
(because it was both ambitious and horribly implemented in G+.)

------
pherk
At last some sanity sets in. That button really made no sense at all. In a
typical scenario, I will decide whether I like or not only after visiting the
page. And to visit the page, I have to leave the Google search results page.

~~~
noblethrasher
Lots of people use Google as the gateway to their favorite sites.

~~~
mattypants
Fair point.

I still find it awkward and counterintuitive for most people as a pre-
clickthrough button though.

------
sixothree
Somehow I lost the ability to remove sites completely from my searches. Now
that would be useful.

~~~
jmillikin
Click the result, then click back to the search results.

You can also manage sites manually from the settings. flower in the top right
-> search settings -> block unwanted sites

------
unreal37
There is now a link that says "Share" next to my search results, so I can
still post things to my G+ wall. Is that a lot different than +1?

~~~
jameszol
Yes, you can +1 a link without sharing it, similar to clicking 'like' for
Facebook. Your +1s are minimally visible or only visible to you, just like a
Facebook 'like' is minimally visible in a timeline.

Sharing on Google+ creates a more prominent but soft
broadcast/recommendation/endorsement to the public or to your friends (via
circles).

Out of curiosity, I tried two scenarios:

+1 button on a website/link = I shared with a circle and it counted as a +1
automatically. This is NOT what Google is doing when you share a search
result, so you are not +1'ing that shared-from-the-search-results url.

Sharing a link directly through the Google+ UI at plus.google.com = NOT
automatically +1'd. This is what Google is doing with the 'share' link in
search results. Sharing a search result does not +1 it while it does broadcast
it to the circles you choose.

------
austenallred
Praise the Lord!

